# Advice Needed Re. Moving to Seville from USA



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello:

I am a 43 year old, gay, African-American actively considering moving to Seville for a 12-month period starting in Dec. 2014. I am very much in the formative stages of organizing this adventure, and I'm trying to create an overall budget and would like some guidance on the average costs of living in Seville. 

I've assumed $1,800 USD/month for a furnished apartment that allows dogs in central Seville, an additional $400/mo for groceries, $100/month for transit fare, and another $400/mo for incidentals, such as utilities, entertainment, dog insurance, etc. In other words, approx. a total of $2,700/month. Is this realistic? I'm not expecting, nor do I want, a "grade A" lifestyle, but I'm don't want to underestimate the costs. 

A few other questions:

1. I'll be making two exploratory trips and would like to investigate potential living arrangements. Does anyone know how to find an English-speaking landlord in Seville willing to engage in a long-term rental of a dog friendly space? I've been researching AirB&B; are there other options?

2. Another goal for these exploratory trips is to research English-speaking Vets and Dog-sitters in Seville. Any suggestions?

3. Finally, Does anyone know of any forums/networks specifically for Black expats living in Spain?

Thanks and for the record, I'm taking Spanish classes, but I'm not nearly confident or skilled enough to engage in these transactions using Spanish, but hopefully after 12 months in Seville...!

Thanks for the assistance. 

Jonathan


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

What's your visa situation? Are you legally entitled to stay in Seville for 12 months?

If you're on a tourist visa, as far as I understand it, they're only valid for 6 month stays.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Good Question and I'm actively figuring that out. Ideally, I'd like to have a position in my field, but if that does not happen, my fall back plans include teaching English, or enrolling in Spanish classes, which I believe allows for one to obtain a student visa, correct?

Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hutchij said:


> Hello:
> 
> I am a 43 year old, gay, African-American actively considering moving to Seville for a 12-month period starting in Dec. 2014. I am very much in the formative stages of organizing this adventure, and I'm trying to create an overall budget and would like some guidance on the average costs of living in Seville.
> 
> ...





zenkarma said:


> What's your visa situation? Are you legally entitled to stay in Seville for 12 months?
> 
> If you're on a tourist visa, as far as I understand it, they're only valid for 6 month stays.


almost right - without a specific 'resident' type visa a non-EU citizen can stay for only 90 days out of every 180 - so 90 days here then 90 days out before they can return


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

hutchij said:


> Good Question and I'm actively figuring that out. Ideally, I'd like to have a position in my field, but if that does not happen, my fall back plans include teaching English, or enrolling in Spanish classes, which I believe allows for one to obtain a student visa, correct?


Erm, you're going to have to look into this visa situation in some detail. People from non-EU countries will need some form of visa, either tourist, student or job offer from a potential employer. I don't know what your field of work is, but you must know that Spain at the moment has 20% + unemployment. Finding a job isn't going to be easy.

I'm not sure you can get a student visa for simply learning Spanish unless it's a university course, that's something you'll need to look into yourself. If you want to teach English, again it's not going to be easy unless you have verifiable or recognised teaching qualification and even then you'll be up against plenty of others.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello:

Thanks for the feedback, and I'm under no impressions that finding a job in my field will be easy. Regarding the teaching option, my plan is to become a credentialed English as Foreign Language instructor, and many of the organizations that provide this certification, also provide job placement and Visa assistance. 

I know there are myriad issues to figure out, hence the anticipated Dec. 2014 departure date--I know this won't be simple.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> Erm, you're going to have to look into this visa situation in some detail. People from non-EU countries will need some form of visa, either tourist, student or job offer from a potential employer. I don't know what your field of work is, but you must know that Spain at the moment has 20% + unemployment. Finding a job isn't going to be easy.
> 
> I'm not sure you can get a student visa for simply learning Spanish unless it's a university course, that's something you'll need to look into yourself. If you want to teach English, again it's not going to be easy unless you have verifiable or recognised teaching qualification and even then you'll be up against plenty of others.


it doesn't have to be a university, but it does have to be an accredited course - & they don't come cheap...

unemployment is nearer 30% than 20% too


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Flat in seville*

I started this mail but it got lost at the crucial moment of sending it.
My daughter is off to work in Seville i two weks's time and we went there a couple of weeks ago to find her a flat which we did. It is a one edroomflat, quite roomy for 450euros per month. I don't know what that is in dollars. As to dogs in general Spain is very dog friendly and as long as you toddle about with your doggy bags for the crap, then nobody will bother you and obviously you should make sure that the landlord knows that you have dogs.
As to being AfroAmerican, well doubt if anyone could care less and being gay is your own business. I can't suggest any agencies that speak English but my daughter could probably help you out. I see mistakes here in my typing. I blame the i pad. Cheers


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

hutchij said:


> Hello:
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, and I'm under no impressions that finding a job in my field will be easy. Regarding the teaching option, my plan is to become a credentialed English as Foreign Language instructor, and *many of the organizations that provide this certification, also provide job placement and Visa assistance*.
> 
> I know there are myriad issues to figure out, hence the anticipated Dec. 2014 departure date--I know this won't be simple.


Teaching English won't get you a visa, very doubtful anyway considering the amount of people with EU passports who are qualified and trying for the same jobs. As an American you will I think need sponsorship from a Spanish based company which is not easy for them to offer as I think they need to show that no EU member applicants can fill the post (I may be wrong but others with follow this post I'm sure).

How much are these organisations charging to help with your visa application? To be honest it sounds like a scam.

When you say 'credentialed ' I presume you mean qualified, what level are you looking at as there are one or two TEFL teachers here on the forum who will no more than me.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello:

Thank you for the feedback, and by credentialed, I mean there are programs based in the US that have affiliations with organizations in Spain, such as the Council on International Educational Exchange (CIEE) that, if accepted, will provide the necessary classroom and practical experience needed to be a certified Teacher of English as Foreign Language (TEFL) upon arrival in Spain, and they help with job placements and obtaining the necessary visa. Yes, this program costs, and I'm not going to join it, as they don't allow participants with dogs, but my understanding (and please correct me if I'm wrong), is that there are programs here in the US that one can participate in that provide the TEFL certification, help with getting the visa, and may aid in finding housing. 

Again, this is just based on what I've read in books and researched on-line thus far; I'm far from being an expert.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hutchij said:


> Hello:
> 
> Thank you for the feedback, and by credentialed, I mean there are programs based in the US that have affiliations with organizations in Spain, such as the Council on International Educational Exchange (CIEE) that, if accepted, will provide the necessary classroom and practical experience needed to be a certified Teacher of English as Foreign Language (TEFL) upon arrival in Spain, and they help with job placements and obtaining the necessary visa. Yes, this program costs, and I'm not going to join it, as they don't allow participants with dogs, but my understanding (and please correct me if I'm wrong), is that there are programs here in the US that one can participate in that provide the TEFL certification, help with getting the visa, and may aid in finding housing.
> 
> Again, this is just based on what I've read in books and researched on-line thus far; I'm far from being an expert.


yes there are companies which offer 'TEFL' courses & claim to be able to place you with jobs & help you get a work visa - it CAN'T be done

any company has to prove that no EU citizen can do the job - not much chance of that happening with tens of thousands of native English speakers in Europe with the qualification who don't need a visa, not to mention 6 million unemployed Spanish residents, many of whom are also native English speakers who would happily do a 'TEFL' if it meant they could earn a living wage

from what I remember of the last time this was discussed - what you end up with is a student visa which of course means you have to study, but which allows a certain number of hours work a week - not enough to live on as a rule, always assuming you can get the work


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

All that being said, CIEE does place people in Spanish schools. That might be one of the few legit options you have.


----------



## FastEddyFelson (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not American, but I do have American friends in Seville, some of whom are here on the auxiliar program run between the two countries - certainly worth looking at if you are considering a move to Spain, and because potential employment is almost impossible for you, especially in Seville. I think applications may have closed already for the coming school year, but worth looking at for next year. 

You can get a student visa, or at least you will be eligible for one, with Spanish classes, but I believe you need to fulfil a study requirement (certain amount of hours a week), it may have to be at an accredited school (there are a few in Seville), and it can be expensive. 

Cost of living is cheap and I think you've way overbudgeted. Expect anywhere from 400+ for a decent one bedroom apartment in a central area, sometimes all inclusive.

Seville is a dog friendly city too, so you should have no problems there. You might have more problems getting the dog in, if thats what you are planning to do!

If you need any more information, let me know. I know Seville pretty well.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback, along with the offer for additional assistance; that's very kind, and I'll certainly take you up on that. 

Regarding the dog, I've been interviewing international pet relocation firms, and they'll handle making sure the EU pet entry guidelines are followed, so the dog should be accepted without quarantine.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

What you seem to be ignoring, is the fact that even if you manage to get a visa and some English teaching work, the pay is likely to be pretty low. You would probably really struggle to earn enough to rent a flat on your own, eat and live reasonably well, never mind saving for air fares.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I teach English at one of the biggest English language academies in Seville, and I can tell you that they won't hire Americans who don't already come with a residency permit (usually obtained through marriage to a Spaniard). I'm pretty sure you'd run into that problem at any academy in the area.

I have known several Americans who have been placed as language assistents in Spanish public schools through some program, but the pay is next to nothing as it is considered basically a training program for those teachers. 

At any rate, assuming you did find some sort of work in Seville, I agree that you have way over budgetted especially for housing. Have a look around at some of the housing websites suggested and you'll see there are plenty of places for under 500€/month.

As for your other questions - I think you're going to find it hard to find English speaking landlords, vets, etc in Seville. A lot of people speak very limited English but compared to other areas of Spain there aren't many English speaking expats here so there's not much in the way of services in English. 

I don't know of any dog sitting services at all (and we are dog owners). Everyone I know leaves their dog with a friend or boards them in a kennel when they go away. 

Sorry I can't help you with a forum for Black expats in Spain.


----------



## FastEddyFelson (Aug 19, 2013)

On a student Visa you will be able to find work, but it might not be as easy as it is for someone from an EU country, or someone from a non EU country with residency, and it almost certainly won't be at one of the big academies. It isn't impossible, although it is hard, and there are plenty of academies in seville, lots of teaching posts, but also lots of competition. I think it also depends on your teaching qualifications. A CELTA I expect is pretty much a pre-requisite for finding teaching work if you are an American on a tourist visa, and will certainly push you ahead of the competition if you do have it and the visa in place, and if that's the qualification you plan to do in Seville, don't be under any illusion that the school will help you with a visa or job placement - it just won't happen. 

If you follow a programme like CIEE or anything similar, I guess the above is immaterial as the program will place you in a school - I have no idea how the visa works for that though and what the comparitive costs are compared to going it alone.


----------

